
Most underrated JavaScript tool - lorenzosnap
http://www.yolpo.com
======
onion2k
This is fun, but I'm not sure it's actually very useful as a debugging tool.
There are some _brilliant_ debugging tools for JS these days. It's quite easy
to connect an IDE like VSCode to a browser using the node debugger, which
gives you proper breakpoints and inspections. Alternatively, in-browser tools
like Chrome devtools give you much, much more than this script too.

If you want to interactively tinker with some JS then
[https://repl.it/languages/javascript](https://repl.it/languages/javascript)
or [https://jsbin.com/](https://jsbin.com/) are really good too.

